# Brand new long spring saddle from Books



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 19, 2009)

I was poking through the Brooks website and found this new saddle:
http://www.brookssaddles.com/en/Shop_ProductPage.aspx?cat=saddles+-+city+&+heavy+duty&prod=B190
Looks like it could masquerade as a long spring saddle for any 1910's-1930's bike.  Not old, not cheap, but ready to bolt on and ride.  And you can buy direct from Brooks.


----------

